

Why enforce development dependencies? Use Nginx+lua to serve LESS/SASS and ES6 - titpetric
https://github.com/titpetric/nginx-lesscss

======
some1else
Hey this is interesting! Did you notice a significant difference in
performance using this technique over running the compiler from the command
line? There has to be some overhead in memory, but performance might be
acceptable. You should probably cache down to .css files for production
purposes, but that'll involve handling expiry. Either way, it's a really cool
trick though. Thanks to this, I might try to push my Sinatra image resizing
script into nginx+lua instead.

